# TUG member only section maint this evening/morning



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

We are going to move forward with upgrading of the TUG member only section to TUG 2.0 as mentioned in previous threads.

This will take up to an hour, and during that time the tug2.com member only section (which includes the ratings/reviews and the marketplace) will be unavailable or have sporadic issues while we upgrade the site.

please bear with us during this upgrade, we are sure you will like the results!


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 13, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> We are going to move forward with upgrading of the TUG member only section to TUG 2.0 as mentioned in previous threads.
> 
> This will take up to an hour, and during that time the tug2.com member only section (which includes the ratings/reviews and the marketplace) will be unavailable or have sporadic issues while we upgrade the site.
> 
> please bear with us during this upgrade, we are sure you will like the results!



LOL!  Am I on the RCI website by mistake?  No, wait, that's Saturdays.

Thanks Brian!  You rock!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

starting now (ok a few minutes ago) =D


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

all done!  let me know if you find ANY errors at all!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok...  I tried to view the Reviews section, and it said I should log in.  I entered my username and password, and got this:



Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The resource cannot be found. 
Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.  Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly. 

Requested URL: /RnR/Reviews.aspx


Dave


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 13, 2008)

*me too.*

Tried to log in, got this:

Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The resource cannot be found. 
Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.  Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly. 

Requested URL: /RnR/Reviews.aspx


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.832; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.832


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

what link are you guys using to get to the login page?


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 13, 2008)

I used the Tug Resort Databases in the red row at the top of the top of the BBS page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

this "should" be the correct link...fyi

http://tug2.com/rnr  (which should redirect to) http://tug2.com/tugmembers

the latter is the new default homepage for the tug member only system.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

aha....had to update the link on that page.  it should now go to the links i provided in my previous post.

sorry about that!


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 13, 2008)

All works now as it should, even from the bbs on the above referred to link.  Nice work Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

please click through everything...although this is the same code we have been testing for awahile now in the other threads.

just wanna make sure we got all the pages updated and replaced on the live site!


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 13, 2008)

clicking everything.... will let you know


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 13, 2008)

If clicking were a sport, I'd be ready to accept the Gold Medal.  It all looks good to me Brian.  I really did a whole lot of clicking.  Even found a couple features that I was unaware of until now!  It all worked for me!

Great Job!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

excellent...glad it all looked good!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 13, 2008)

Seems to be working for me, too, Brian.  Thanks for the quick action!  

Dave


----------



## philemer (Dec 13, 2008)

Brian,
I had to log on twice to read the resort reviews. Is that how it's supposed to work? First log in was when I clicked on "TUG Resort Databases" and second log in asked for when I tried to read a review.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2008)

no...only one login should be required.

anyone else experiencing this?

can you try to log off and log back on to see if it happens again phil?


----------



## philemer (Dec 13, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> no...only one login should be required.
> 
> anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> can you try to log off and log back on to see if it happens again phil?



OK I logged out, closed the browser, opened a new page, went to main TUG BBS page (didn't sign in there) & clicked on Tug Resort Databases link. Then clicked on the little box that says TUG Resort Ratings & Reviews. I was able to read reviews WOITHOUT signing in at all!! But, when I went to reply here, I DID have to sign in. Strange!


----------



## djyamyam (Dec 14, 2008)

*Trouble with Marketplace ads*

I'm having some trouble with posting new ads in the marketplace.  I've copied a couple of my ads and hten change some of the wording in the description but when I go to continue the ad, I get a "We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
We apologize for the inconvenience. 

 TUG Home  "

Added:  Never mind.  It was only happening for some resorts and not all.  I just deleted and created a new ad


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2008)

philemer said:


> OK I logged out, closed the browser, opened a new page, went to main TUG BBS page (didn't sign in there) & clicked on Tug Resort Databases link. Then clicked on the little box that says TUG Resort Ratings & Reviews. I was able to read reviews WOITHOUT signing in at all!! But, when I went to reply here, I DID have to sign in. Strange!



you are able to view the main resort review page and many of the tabs without being logged in, these pages are now public.

however the actual reviews, pictures and sales history pages will remain member only (ie you wont be able to see them unless you log in)


----------



## mpizza (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks great, I like the consolidation.

Maria


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2008)

I am glad you are pleased, we hope that everyone else finds the new system as pleasant an upgrade as you!

I enjoy giving back to you members!


----------

